# bleeding questions



## 20964 (May 24, 2006)

Hi all.I am a hypochondriac and have been fairly constipated most of my life. Recently, after my third child was born, I had some D issues with mucus & I went for a colonoscopy (in June). They found a large internal hemmorhoid and a benign polyp, which they removed. Recently, I had an IUD put in (Mirena) and I was bleeding for a long time. Then, it stopped a little bit and has started again. When I have a BM, it is very large and often "toilet clogging". I know that I need to drink more during the day.Also, I examine my BMs way too closely. But, lately, and particularly this morning, I am sure that I saw a bit of red blood on one of the pieces.When I wiped my other side, I got some blood on the toilet paper. So, I wondered if the blood on the stool could have just been like mestrual blood. Is that a possibility?And, if it wasn't that, and it was blood from the rectum, then it was just from the hemmorhoid that they already told me about 4 months ago, right? The large, hard stools would account for it, right?I don't need another colonoscopy, right?Colon cancer can't develop in 4 months, right?I don't want to call my GI because she thought I was a total hypochondriac. I'm just trying not to worry.Anyone have any reassurances to offer here?


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

H. Chondriac,Hi. I am no expert, but when you wiped yourself, did you wipe front to back? If so, you could have seen menstrual blood on the toilet paper. Hemmorhoids also cause blood if you're straining, so that is most likely what it was from.Colon cancer can take years to develop. Since you just had a colonoscopy 4 months ago, you don't need to worry about that being your problem.Relax, you're just fine!Jeanne


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

Hi. I bleed from the rectum during my period and during bowel movements at that time as well. If the blood is a bright red, it could be hemmroids. Colon cancer is unlikely, so don't worry too much about that one at this point. Take care.


----------



## 20964 (May 24, 2006)

Thanks to both of you.It probably was menstrual blood... that does tend to happen to me during periods, as kazzy described. I just worried a bit extra because I hadn't really been bleeding anymore from the IUD, but, as I said, when I wiped (front to back), there was some menstrual blood. Thanks for the reassurances.


----------

